# Habe ein Problem Unix HDD unter Windows einlesen !?



## Dirk_Sniper (8. April 2009)

Hallo ,

ich habe eine HDD eines UNIX Systems , ich muss von dieser HDD eine Spiegelung machen ( vorab der original Rechner hat den Geist aufgeben ).

Ich habe keine Ahnung welches Dateisystem auf der HDD ist ( der Freund von mir hat keine Dokumentation mehr ! )

Der Rechner dürfte so ca. von 1993 sein !
Bekannt ist nur das es eine Workstation von HP ist bzw. war 
Die HDD ist n SCSI und wird von meinem Apaptec 29160N den ich aus dem Keller geholt habe erkannt und Sie wird in WinXP angezeigt ( IN DER FESTPLATTENVERWALTUNG : als RAW )

Ich bräuchte einen Unix - Dateisystem Treiber für Windows um der HDD einen  Laufwerksbuchstaben zu weisen zu können und eine Spiegelung vornehmen zu können oder noch besser ein Tool das mit anzeigt od. herrausfindet welches Dateisystem genau drauf ist auf der HDD.

Im Moment sieht es so aus als ob das Netzteil hinüber ist ... aber HP hat da mal wider bei der PSU Marke-Eigenbau gemacht ( eigene Kabelbelegung und diese ist total unbekannt ... darum kann ich kein anderes Netzteil einbauen ) die original PSU gibt es auch nicht mehr !

Wenn jemand was weis ... bitte hier posten !

Danke schon mal !

Gruß


----------



## Bauer87 (8. April 2009)

Nimm "dd" und kopiere erst mal roh alle Daten. (Das nennt sich Spiegelung. Beim Kopieren im Windows-Explorer wird schon interpretiert. Und das willst du nicht, wenn du spiegelst.) Und dann arbeite mit der Kopie. Das ist sicherer. Das Dateisystem könnte irgendwas exotisches sein, da habe ich keine Idee. Am besten, du schaust einfach in der Partitionstabelle. Da steht das.  ("2fdisk -l device")

PS: Windows-Treiber für neue Dateisysteme sind in der Regel eine schlechte Idee, da Windows in allem rumpfuscht, Rechte ändert, Indizes und Datenbanken anlegt. Nimm lieber ein System, dass schreibgeschützt Volumes einbinden kann.


----------



## rebel4life (8. April 2009)

Wieso machst du es nicht einfach mit einer LiveCD?


----------



## Bauer87 (9. April 2009)

...weil er sicherlich ohnehin auch Linux, BSD oder ein anderes UNIX installiert hat. Wenn er HPUX da hat, wird das wohl nicht das einzige gewesen sein. Und dass er nicht Windows nehmen sollte, habe ich schon gesagt.


----------



## Dirk_Sniper (9. April 2009)

Danke,

also unter Windows kopieren wollte ich sowiso nicht ! Ich wollte schauen ob und wie weit überhaupt noch was drauf ist ! Da ich nicht ausschließen kann das die Daten auf der HDD durch die PSU was abbekommen haben !

Ich habe als erstes mit Datarecovery RAW gesichert aber naja .. das kann man knicken weil die Daten nicht brauchbar sind, da ich weder weis welche eventuell Gelöschte sind und welche nicht !

Das Problem ist das der Rechner mit dem UNIX ( welches Derivat auch immer ) nicht mehr geht !
Bevor ich da jetzt rum schraube wollte ich eben eine Spiegelung ... nur brauch ich ein Programm das idealerweise unter Windows eine Solche HDD erkannt und spiegelt oder eben ein Tool das per BootCD/DVD die HDD und das Dateisystem erkennt und spiegeln kann.

Ich würde dann versuchen das ganze auf ein uralt Notebook das ich noch habe von IBM von 1994 auf zu spielen ! allerdings glaube ich weniger das dies funktioniert ... da ich schon versucht habe auf einem älteren Rechner über SCSI zu booten ( also von dieser HDD ) allerings geht das garnicht da ich die Meldung erhalte das kein OS auf der HDD wäre ... was es noch schwieriger macht fest zu stellen welches UNIX genau drauf ist !

Ich hoffe mal nicht das das Ding nur mit einer "IBM CPU" läuft ähnlich wie damals Mac`s dann hab ich n Problem weil ich da nix da habe ... 

Alternativ müsste ich es mal mit Linux versuchen ... aber dem räume ich eigentlich keine Chance ein ...


----------



## fenguri (9. April 2009)

Das waere meine erste Probe.
Also linux live-cd booten HD's mounten und mit DD spiegeln.
Das nette an DD ist ja das du das Image dann mounten kannst, wenn ich mich recht erinner mit der Option mount --loop .......

wenn es dir aber nur um die Daten geht die auf der HD liegen, wuerde ich das ganze dann in einen tarball packen.

mfg


----------



## Bauer87 (9. April 2009)

Hing die SCSI-Platte an nem Raid-Controller? Wenn ja, wird sie höchstwahrscheinlich nicht standardkonform beschrieben worden sein und du kommst gar nicht mehr an die Daten (ohne so einen Controller).
Ansonsten können wir nur immer wieder dd empfehlen:

```
dd if=/dev/scsi of=/home/user/spiegel.iso
```
Die gespiegelten Daten kannst du dann mounten. Da solltest du mit Linux recht große Chancen haben, das zu schaffen.


----------



## Dirk_Sniper (9. April 2009)

nee hing nich an nem RAID ! ( das ist mir klar das mit dem RAID )

hmm .... naja dann werd ich mal mit ner Linux CD booten ... und hoffen


----------



## Dirk_Sniper (12. April 2009)

so dala ... also : das Dateisystem ist laut Linux 11.1 LiveCD - UFS 

ich kann zwar die Platte sehen aber nicht darauf zugreifen !!! 
Weiter wird erkannt wieviel auf der HDD drauf ist und wieviel frei ist !

Ich habe auch auf ca. 4 Rechner versucht über SCSI mit der Platte zu booten .. aber ich bekomme nur die MEldung das kein OS zu booten vorhanden sei !

Kann es sein das, das UNIX auf der Platte nur mit bestimmten CPUs bootet ähnlich wie früher die Mac`s `!? könnte eventuell ein alter MAC booten mit der HDD ( is nur so n Idee aber machmal wundert man sich was so alle klappt ! ) !?

Das es eventuell Treiberprobleme geben wird ist mir klar ... aber ich meine wenn ich von der Platte booten will müsste ja eigentlich irgend was kommen ... oder der Boot-Vorgang müsste abbrechen ... aber das garnix erkannt wird !?


----------



## Bauer87 (12. April 2009)

HP-Maschinen afaik setzen auf PA-RISC-CPU, die mit i386 nicht kompatibel sind. Wenn du da zu sterten versuchst, ist das, als würdest du ein AMD64-Betriebssystem auf einem reinen i386 (z.B. einem Pentium3) starten wollen. Das läuft einfach nicht. Oder so, als würdest du versuchen, Windows auf einem Rechner mit PA-RISC-, Alpha-, SPARC-, Mips- oder sonstiger CPU zu starten. Es gibt halt gewisse Betriebssysteme (fast alle außer Linux), die einen speziellen CPU-Typen brauchen.

An die Daten kannst du aber ja trotzdem rankommen.


----------



## riedochs (13. April 2009)

Schau mal hier: Unix File System ? Wikipedia

Demnach sollte es mit Linux und FreeBSD gehen. Mit welchem Live-Linux hast du es versucht?


----------



## Dirk_Sniper (13. April 2009)

mit der Linux opensource 11.1 KDE

Das mit der CPU hatte ich vermutet !


----------



## Dirk_Sniper (13. April 2009)

könnte ich wider von der HDD starten mit z.b. einem PowerPC von Apple ?

siehe Link :

Power Mac G4 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## rebel4life (13. April 2009)

Du musst doch nicht von der Festplatte starten, es reicht wenn du das Dateisystem an einem anderen Rechner einhängst und dann dort die Dateien kopierst.


----------



## Dirk_Sniper (13. April 2009)

ja um die Daten zu sichern !

Aber um idealerweise das OS und vorallem die Software weiter nutzen zu können die drauf ist müsste ich die Platte starten können !

Also da is n Software drauf die gute 12.000 - 15.000 Euros kostet ... und die aber nur mit der Konfig auf der HDD läuft !

Zudem sind n haufen Zeichnungen drauf .. die ich aber ebenfalls sichern möchte bevor ich da weiter experimentiere !


----------



## Bauer87 (13. April 2009)

Daten sichern kannst du so, aber zum Starten brauchst du afaik ein HP-System, da es auch nur dafür Treiber gibt. So einfach ist das. Von Starten hast du auch anfangs nichts gesagt.

Ich habe einen Kommilitonen, der eine HP9000 besitzt, werde den mal fragen, was es da noch für Möglichkeiten gibt. Auf POWER wird es aber wohl nicht laufen, vielleicht in irgendeiner VM.


----------



## rebel4life (13. April 2009)

Mit dd ein Image erstellen und dann mit dem arbeiten. 

Quemu solltest du dir auch anschauen, damit kann man einige Systeme virtualisieren.


----------



## Dirk_Sniper (13. April 2009)

das wäre natürlich auch eine Möglichkeit ... virtualisieren !!! warum kommt man auf so was nie selbst !? vor lauter Bäumen sieht man den Wald nicht mehr !

Wenn einer ein Tool kennt .... das hier für taugt ... bitte posten !

aber Danke schon mal an alle


----------



## rebel4life (13. April 2009)

Qemu, Virtual PC, VMware,...

AUR (en) - Search Criteria: virtualization

Such dir was aus...


----------



## Dirk_Sniper (13. April 2009)

also Virtual PC ... kann das anscheinend nicht aber so wie es aussieht VMware 6.5 !

Allerdings .. glaube ich ändert es nichts an der Tatsache das ich zu erst noch eine Spiegelung brauche ... da ich es sonst nicht in VMware einladen kan !
ODER ?

PS: mein Problem besteht allerdings immer noch das ich zwar die HDD sehe sowie das Dateisystem und das auch Daten drauf sind ... sie aber nicht einlesen oder Spiegeln kann !
Ich hatte es wie schon geschrieben mit der Liunx opensource 11.1 KDE LiveCD versucht !


----------



## Bauer87 (13. April 2009)

Dirk_Sniper schrieb:


> mein Problem besteht allerdings immer noch das ich zwar die HDD sehe sowie das Dateisystem und das auch Daten drauf sind ... sie aber nicht einlesen oder Spiegeln kann !
> Ich hatte es wie schon geschrieben mit der Liunx opensource 11.1 KDE LiveCD versucht !


Und Opensuse kann kein dd? Wäre mir neu.


----------



## Dirk_Sniper (14. April 2009)

Ich bekomme keinen Zugriff auf die HDD !!

Ich sehe Sie nur in Linux und ich sehe welches Dateisystem sie hat und das etwas auf der HDD ist !
Aber ich kann NICHT auf die HDD zugreifen !
Auch NICHT über das Terminal !

Und wenn ich nicht darauf Zugreifen kann bzw. darf dann kann ich auch nichts sichern !


----------



## riedochs (14. April 2009)

rsync oder dd sollte eigentlich gehen


----------



## rebel4life (14. April 2009)

dd ist ja logisch, aber wieso dann rsync?


----------



## riedochs (14. April 2009)

ich sagte oder.


----------



## Dirk_Sniper (14. April 2009)

so habe mir jetzt FreeBSD 4.5 und 6.1 runtergeladen als LiveCD !

Schauen wirmal ob es damit klappt wenn ja ... 
habe ich später eventuell die Chance das OS auf der HDD in Windows zu virtualisieren !

PS: ich habe auch noch einen UFS - Explorer heruntergeladen ... als weiteres Werkzeug !

Ich werde in den nächsten Tagen schauen ob das alles was bringt !


----------



## Bauer87 (14. April 2009)

Ich verstehe immer noch nicht, was du damit willst? Ich dachte, du wolltest spiegeln? Da brauchst du doch den Inhalt nicht zu lesen. Oder geht es doch nur um die Bilder?


----------



## Dirk_Sniper (14. April 2009)

Also :

Ich möchte eine Spiegelung machen um die Dateien 1:1 SAVE zu haben !
Dann möchte ich wenn möglich das System wider zum laufen bekommen !
( eventuell virtuell so das ich das Arbeitsprogramm weiter nutzen kann , diese läuft NUR auf dem UNIX auf dem es aktuell installiert ist und leider ist ja die ur-alt workstation am Arsch )

Wenn das nicht klappt dann wenigstens die Zeichnungen.

Allerdings bringt mir eine Spiegelung garnix wenn ich auf die Spiegelung genau so wenig zugreifen kann wie jetzt auf die HDD !

Zudem muss ich es spiegeln wenn ich es 1:1 virtuell laufen lassen will , da ich weder das alte OS zum installieren habe , noch das Programm das genutzt wird !

Hätte ich das OS, eine gleich alte workstaion und das Programm hätte ich schon neu installiert !


----------



## Bauer87 (14. April 2009)

Die Spiegelung zu machen ist aber doch gar kein Problem. Und die Spiegelung verfütterst du dann an eine virtuelle HP-Maschine.


----------



## Dirk_Sniper (14. April 2009)

Wie soll das Programm einen Spiegelung machen wenn es das Dateisystem nicht händeln kann !?


----------



## riedochs (14. April 2009)

Dirk_Sniper schrieb:


> Wie soll das Programm einen Spiegelung machen wenn es das Dateisystem nicht händeln kann !?



z.B. dd ist es voellig egal welches Dateisystem das hat weil einfach Bitweise kopiert wird. Im uebrigen verfahren so die meisten Clone Programme wenn diese das Dateisystem nicht kennen.


----------



## rebel4life (14. April 2009)

Das muss es auch nicht. dd kann einfach so die Partition kopieren. Du kannst ja auch einen Text abschreiben, dessen Sprache du nich beherrscht.


----------



## Dirk_Sniper (15. April 2009)

ok gut wenn das so klappt .. OK !

Aber wie bekomme ich das dann z.b. in VMware zum laufen !? also denke das ich da dann hilfe brauche ! ´Habe bisher nicht viel damit gemacht ausser mall in VirtuallPC XP installiert !

Ich bräuchte dann ja eine leere "Partition" auf die ich das dann spiegle und dann in VMware boote und hoffe das es startet ! Da ich ich ja keine Instalaltionsrutine starten kann !


----------



## fenguri (15. April 2009)

nene, eine leere partition brauchst du dafuer nicht.
die partition emuliert dein vmware oder was auch immer.

habe leider keine erfahrung mit vmware qemu und co deswegen kann ich  dir da leider nicht weiterhelfen.

mit dd sollte es aber klappen mit dem image.

viel glueck 

ciaoooo


----------



## Dirk_Sniper (15. April 2009)

Danke ! 

Ich meinte eine Partition in VMware ... nicht eine richtige Parttion !


----------



## Bauer87 (15. April 2009)

Ich habe mich mal schlau gemacht: Offenbar gibt es noch keine VM die PA-RISC bzw. HPPA emulieren kann. Mehr als die Daten retten wirst du also wohl erst mal nicht können. Es gibt zwar ein Projekt, dass qemu diese Architektur beibringen will, aber bisher ist das noch sehr experimentell.


----------



## Dirk_Sniper (15. April 2009)

vielen DANK für Deine Mühe !

das is aber keine gut Nachricht !!!


----------

